# How much have you spent on car seats?



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My husband calculated last night that we've spent about $1300 on car seats and dd is not even 4. Here's a breakdown:

Roundabout- bought November 2004, retired May 2008 (bought for dd, dd outgrew it right before her brother was born, brother outgrew it RFing at 14m and 18lbs.)

Eddie Bauer Booster with Harness (can't remember the actual name)- bought for dd 4 days after my due date when her Regent still hadn't arrived (it arrived about 3wks after ds's birth) and we needed the Roundabout for her brother and she had also outgrown it.

Regent- bought Jan. 2007, arrived March 2007 (backlog







) still uses, is on 3rd strap

Nautilus- bought for Nana's car when dd outgrew the harness height of the Eddie Bauer seat

Marathon- bought for ds when he outgrew the Roundabout by height RFing, still in use, going to Nana's car

True Fit- bought to replace the Marathon in our car and to give ds some more room RFing

Why can't they make a car seat for tall kids that actually lasts! I hear all the time about kids being able to fit in a Marathon at 5, and my daughter has already outgrown it! She does still fit in the True Fit though! I wish this seat had been out sooner!


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm not sure.... here's a rough calc

Graco Snugride + extra base - $150ish
Marathon #1 - $250
Marathon #2 - $250
Marathon #3 - $130 (Target clearance)
Frontier - $280?
Cosco extra seat we didn't use much - $40?

I don't remember exact prices, the Snug ride might have been a shower gift.

So we're at about $1100, but that's for soon to be 3 children. I think we are getting a lot of value out of the Marathons and we went straight from the infant seat to the Marathons. (I specifically chose the Marathon in lieu of the roundabout to get more life out of it.)

I am not sold that the Frontier is the greatest seat and we may choose the Nautilus or the Regent next as #2 grows out of his Marathon. Right now our van has 2 marathons and the Frontier is in my Dh's car for the preschool morning commute.

I think it's possible to get safe seats at lower price points and spend a lot less on car seats overall. We like Britax and have decided that it's worth it to us. I am trying to be very prudent about seat decisions.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

When we bought the Roundabout we had a really tiny car. It was the only seat that fit RFing. When we bought the mini-van I was so happy to have room!


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I agree, car seats are expensive! They have a limited time of safe usefulness (5 years?), but many makers claim their seats will last longer!?!? Plus, most LO's outgrow them very quickly. DD is almost 15mo...

*Graco SafeSeat & Nautilus were generous gifts. But...

I sold for $60 & 100, respectively.

*Britax Marathon from birth to present.

Bought for $225 and will donate to a CPS Tech for demo use w/i 5
yrs (or when DD has outgrown it, whichever comes first).

So far, we have spent $225 (but, made $160 by selling the gifts...so, we have actually spent next to nothing on car seats). IMHO, car seats fall under the health and safety category of our family expenses...which translates to money well spent. When it comes to baby related expenses, DH and I have been pretty frugal. The only other expensive item we have purchased was a convertible crib that DD will be able to use for some time (as will any additional LOs). Our jogging stroller was a gift (a BOB!!!). We cloth diaper (saves a bunch). When it comes to clothes and toys, I figure less quantity and more quality means better stuff for DD (and any additional LOs) and $$$ saved for us.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
I agree, car seats are expensive! They have a limited time of safe usefulness (5 years?), but many makers claim their seats will last longer!?!? Plus, most LO's outgrow them very quickly. DD is almost 15 mo...

*Graco SafeSeat outgrew at 12 m due to height...

Bought for $130 and sold for $60

*Graco Nautilus used from 12m to present. Quit using so DD can remain
rear-facing.

Bought for $135 and sold for $100

*Britax Marathon from present to ???

Bought for $225 and will sell for ???

So far, we have spent $330. IMHO, car seats fall under the health and safety category of our family expenses...which translates to money well spent. When it comes to baby related expenses, DH and I have been pretty frugal. The only other expensive item we have purchased was a convertible crib that DD will be able to use for some time (as will any additional LOs). Our jogging stroller was a gift (a BOB!!!). We cloth diaper (saves a bunch). When it comes to clothes and toys, I figure less quantity and more quality means better stuff for DD (and any additional LOs) and $$$ saved for us.

Just out of curiosity where do you sell your carseats? I just ordered a Triumph for DD2 and I need to sell her Graco Snugride. I paid $80 7 months ago and I want to get at least half of that back! Just curious where you get decent prices when selling your seats!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

for ds

used snugride from a good friend - $20
evenflo triumph gift at baby shower - $0
extra comfort sport on clearence - $50
recaro young sport on crazy deal online - $115
graco nautilus - $150

for dd

cheapest bucket while out of state to bring her home in - $60
passed down triumph - $0
ANOTHER comfortsport when our como was never delivered. argh - $80
britax blvd - $310

for the twins

we will have two borrowed snugrides (from my sil and my best friend) - $0
marvel's blvd (with her moving to the young sport) - $0
we will buy a boulevard or como/signo - $250-$300

so $785 spent so far and one more seat purchase in our near future (unless we are lucky enough to be gifted one). we have also bought seats for other people several times (probably as much as we've spent on our own kids).


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

It's been so long that I can't remember how much we paid for dd's carseats. I know she started out in a Graco infant seat, and then she was in a Roundabout for a long time, though we had at least two Roundabouts because we were hit once. Now she's in a booster seat - at the time, I didn't really investigate too much in other options and she was already five when she outgrew the Roundabout. Really! So I guess ~$70 for the infant seat, ~$200 for the Roundabout, and ~$100 for the HBB.

Ds... I think his infant seat was about $100, and then he's been in a Blvd since then. I think we paid around $275 for it. The straps are as high as they'll go in the Blvd now but they're still above his shoulders... if he can manage to give us until December to replace it I will appreciate it!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Graco infant seat...bought while pregnant with my DS, $150 I think? Came with stroller..my SIL is using it for her DD right now.

Graco ComfortSport (WASTE of money, HATE that carseat!!!) $120 I think? Got rid of it shortly after.

Britax Bulevard- $300 still using it (DD is in this seat)

Britax Marathon- $260, still using it (DS is in this seat)

For our 3rd (not preg, TTC) I plan on getting a 3rd britax or perhaps a Sunshine 80, I'm still researching it. I'm also considering booting James out of the Marathon and buying him a Sunshine 80 or a Regent (more likely a Sunshine so he doesn't have to go in the way back) and putting DD in the Marathon and the DC to be in the Blvd...but of course our blvd was mfg in 2005 or 2006 so it's set to expire here pretty soon...2 years or so?

So far we've spent $820.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Two graco snugrides, about 150 total? (they were the cheap ones)
Three evenflo titans @ $54 each, but sold 2 for almost what I paid.
Two radians @ 179.99 each
One Israeli / European seat (harnessed booster to hb booster to booster) about $70.

I don't think I will need another carseat. The evenflo has another 3 years on it, and by that time the twins will be 7+ (YIKES) and should have outgrown the radians, or be able to sit in a booster, so ds will get a radian, Rivka will get a radian, one of the twins will get the HBB we already have, and we'll get another one.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

One kid - currently 30 months:

Graco snugride with extra base = gift
Britax Boulevard for primary vehicle = $300
Britax Frontier for secondary vehicle = $225 (used from a friend)
Cosco Scenera (Nana's car) = $150 (?)
TOTAL = $675


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

Two children-two cars they ride in regularly.

Evenflo bucket and extra base: $100
Marathon 1: $199
Marathon 2: $199
Graco bucket and extra base: $80 ish
Marathon 3: $205
Marathon 4: $205
Cosco Scenera: $45

$1033. We got lucky and were able to buy our Marathons while there were still real sales on them.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Graco comfortsport- $60 on clearance at BRU
Britax Decathlon- $215 on Clearnace at Albeebaby
Extra seat for mom's car- $80 on sale
Will probably be getting a radian for DD when #2 needs to move to DD's decathlon (so another $200-ish)

So less than $600 total should get us to boosters for 2 kids. We only have 1 car normally though.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

One SnugRide: Both kids from birth until 6-8 months ($150)
1 Roundabout from 6 months until ~2 year for DD, from 8 months till now for DS ($225)
1 Marathon from 2 year until now for DD ($250)

We got the Roundabout because we needed to use it for plane-travel (it is lighter), but it doesn't last us long, because our kids are tall. At least they both used it.

Carma


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow, guys, I spent $50 on an infant PP (from my gf, used once for 4 months) and $219 for dd's marathon (on sale) and my roundabout is a free hand-me down from my other gf- lightly used from my bff.

Oh, wait, I spent $100 each on 2 back up Graco's plus an Uptown, $120.

So my seat total is roughly $500.

PS: Yes, I know buying everything brand new is best, I made choices I am comfortable with.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Two boys 21mo & 4mo:

EB Comfort Infant (ITS Travel System) $130
Alpha Omega Elite 160
EB 3-in-1 80
Scenera 45
Nautilus 130
So that's $545 so far. DS1 is all torso so at 21mo he's in the Nautilus in the main car & has just a little room in the AOE in Nana's car. We'll be getting the Apex $110 soon for his back up seat. DS2 is 4mo & using the EB Comfort for now. He'll get the AOE in our car & Scenera in Nana's car. I'm considering picking up the Uptown which is $65 at Big Lots for his main seat & selling the AOE & EB 3-in-1 though.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

graco snugride- bought for a baby shower gift, so $0
marathon- bought durning the sale- $210
scenera as a backup seat-$55


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I sold the Graco SafeSeat and Nautilus on Craigslist.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Oh my, a lot of money.









Graco Snug Ride (hated it and didn't keep it for 2nd child)
2 Marathons
3 Regents once DD1 outgrew the MA's
Britax Companion for DD2 (Once again didn't like it, sold it, and will have to buy a new bucket next year for #3)
Parkway booster for trips with friends
Recaro Signo for DD2 to replace one of the MA's that expired
Cosco Scenera as a travel seat for DD2, hated it, and never used it again

I have gotten my money's worth out all almost all the seats except the infant ones and the Cosco. DD1 fit into the Marathon's until she was 5, now DD2 rides in the one that is left and then the Signo. I should add that DD1 rides with a lot of different people, me, DH, in DH's work van, the jeep, my sister, my mom.... I keep a seat in 4 cars for her so that we are never caught without. Even though she is 5.5, she is too immature to ride in boosters other then when I have no other choice, hence the many Regent's. The MA's were the best buy, we throughly used those seats, the Regents are really getting used right now, and in another 2 years 1-2 of them will get passed down to DD2. I will have to buy a bucket for the baby, but once that is outgrown he/she will get the Signo that is in DH's car. I won't have to buy another seat for several years.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

For 1 ds, but we have had extra seats for when we visit family. And we moved to Canada, so had to replace our Triumph with a Canadian labeled seat.

SnugRide- $80 maybe?
Evenflo Triumph- $130 I think
Radian- $200
Evenflo Generations (for visiting family)- $130 or so
Nautilus (for visiting family)- $150

That's $690. We'll have to buy only one more seat, and that will be a booster for ds here. I have my eyes on a SK Monterey, so that'll put the total close to $800 for all of his car seat needs.

But 2 of those seats went to my friend who was worried about being able to afford the car seats she needed, so that is a benefit of going through so darn many car seats!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We have spent about $2400, but it's not as bad as it sounds. We've only put out about $900 of our own money on three kids.

We had two Britax seats (Marathon and Roundabout). DH's parents bought the one for our first DD. We bought the seat for our second DD.

DH was in two accidents so the Britax seats were replaced two times by our insurance company. However, sometimes it feels like all we do is buy carseats.

We moved to the US, and we don't think the Canadian seats are legal here, plus, when DS was born, we needed something that would allow us to get three in the backseat of Golf... so we bought three Radian 80s (I got them on sale from Amazon for the same price as the 65). Three Radians were cheaper than buying a minivan.

We've never bought an infant seat. We also don't have the two cars issue that a lot of people deal with. I anticipate the kids using the Radians until they can go without a child restraint.


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

x2 Graco Snugride with extra base, $175. each total $350.
Thankfully Carson outgrew his and we were able to reuse it when Caitlyn was born.

Eddie Bauer (not sure of the model) $180.00

Britax Decathlon $300.00

x2 Britax Boulevard, $320. each total $640.00

Our total is $1470.00 and the twins are only 24 months and Caitlyn 16 months old









Please tell me the Britax will last until they outgrow the need for a carseat??







:

Oh well, at least we should be good to go for a few years right?


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

Let's see 3 Titan 5's (around $60 each)
1 Titan 5 delux $100
2 harness/boosters $100/each
1 Scenera for DH's car $45
1 backless booster to keep in DH car for when I forget to leave a booster for him $15
2 Evenflo boosters $40/each

a little over $600 for four kids so far. Probably need to get a higher length harness/booster for youngest (Nautilus probably) because he is so so long.


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

For my boys we have purchased one Graco Saferide for about $150. And two Britax Boulevards for about $300 each.

So somewhere around $650. My oldest will be 3 in two months.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

$100 for Graco Snugride
$250 Marathon (lasted RF to 33lbs) -- sold to close friend for $130
$218 Marathon (RF to 35 lbs)

so i think $438 for one DD.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Nothing. Ds is nearly 3 and dd is 7.5 months. We were given a Graco ComfortSport for our baby shower and that is what ds is still riding in. We are borrowing a Graco Snugride from my SIL for dd right now. In a few weeks we have to give it back because she is having a baby so we will make our first carseat purchase--a new one for ds probably and then dd will take his ComfortSport.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Closeout deal on Britax Wizard: $220
Touriva Regal Ride for travel: $50
Graco Safe Seat for new baby (bought used from a legit source): $70

So about $340 total for 2 kids so far...not too bad


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

$0 Graco SnugRide- shower gift
$230 Roundabout- used until the Marathon went on sale
$199 Marathon- bought after I realized DS would rearface longer in this
$70 Graco ComfortSport - bought as a spare for DH's truck (rarely used)

About $499 and DS is only 15 months.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

$0 for a Graco SafeSeat (shower gift)
$40 for a Cosco Scenera for travel and backup seat
$212 for a Britax Marathon for our primary seat right now (We got a great deal last Feb during the Britax Sale)

So $250 in total or so, so far. We shouldn't need to buy another seat till DS is 3 or so when we'll give his sibling his Marathon and get him something like the Frontier.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought we'd spent a lot but now I'm feeling good. We originally bought a Baby Trend stroller and carseat combo on sale for $200 (this was while I was still pregnant and before I realized we'd use a sling and never use the stroller). When he grew out of that, we bought a Britax Boulevard on sale for $240.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We've done very well financially, but I am anticipating spending more.

Evenflo bucket borrowed from a friend - $0
Cosco Scenera - $70

We will be upgrading DS to something else (Am debating between the True Fit and the Marathon) and keep the Scenera for baby #2. Maybe.


----------



## guestmama9944 (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been thinking a lot about this lately. Not about just what I've spent already, but on what I *will* be spending in the future (as in on future dc's #3 and #4, God willing). Starting out with twins makes it a little tricky to be frugal!

Two Graco Snugrides (clearance)- $100
Two Evenflo Triumph's (using now) - $200
Two Cosco Vantage Pt's (Dad's car) - $160 (don't know why I bought these)

So far, $460.

Will soon be purchasing two Britax Regents or Frontiers - $500+
Will also purchase two Nautilus' for Dad's car- $300

That brings the total to about $1300. And we'd better get TTC'ing soon or we won't be able to reuse them! Plus I'm not counting on future dc's to be able to use the Regent/Frontier/Nautilus' because of expirations. Future dc #4 may not even get to use the Snugride or Triumph. *sigh* No price is too high for my kids' lives though.

PS - I could probably sell off a Snugride or a Triumph (when we're done) but I feel if I do that I'm just *asking* to have twins again! lol


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

$70? Snugride (sold)
$100 AO (still own, but strapless, I hate this seat)
$40 Chase (sold)
$40 Scenera (sold)
$160 Radian (traded for Nautilus and then it got crashed)
$90 Apex (still own)
$35 booster (still own)
$20 RA (expired)
$145 MA (still own)
$260 BV (still own)
$120 SS1 (sold)
$44 2-Uptowns (crashed)
$0-Nania Airway (old, but brand new, from a tech friend)

This is just over $1100. I'm a good bargain shopper and it doesn't count the seats that had to be replaced from crashes. We got these seats when in crashes, insurance paid for them.

Graco Snugride
2-Avenues
Graco Nautilus

I still need to get another infant seat for the new baby and possible a new Radian, we'll see. Besides maybe a few boosters, we should be good to go for many years.







I'm sure that won't happen, but we SHOULD be good, lol.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking at your expenses, I guess we don't have it so bad









For my son born 4/2006, we've had

Grace Safeseat+extra base approx. $200
Radian80 x 2 $550 (we bought the first one prior to them lowering the price on it)

TOTAL: $750

We're thinking of getting either Regents or Frontiers for the next seats but who knows what'll be out by then.


----------



## Keeping up (Apr 7, 2004)

Wanted to figure this out myself

1 Peg Perego baby bucket - $200
1 Roundabout - $200 (ish) - CAnada so pretty expensive
3 Marathons - $250x 3 = $750
1 Graco Cargo - $180
1 Century thing - $150
2 Frontiers - $600
2 Radian Premiers - $500
1 Parkway - $150

Some estimates in there ... but the grand total is $2,730. The two frontiers and 2 radians were payed for by the 'crasher' of our accident (done privately without insurance - but would have otherwise been insurance - so that is $1100 of that amount).

I think that is the Freakomonics theory behind car seats - tons of money into the carseat industry without a realizable tangible benefit (very few crashes). Obviously, I don't buy into the theory - but I think that is the basis for the 'economics' of car seats.


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

$20 - Used Snugride my mom bought from a neighbor. Good condition, we knew the owner, but I wanted a new seat. It turned out to be a good thing that we had it though, because BRU messed up our order and we didn't end up getting our new seat until my DD was two weeks old. So DD came home from the hospital in the Snugride. We ended up donating it to a domestic violence shelter.

$80 - Grago Safeseat. Got an awesome deal on a clearance pattern after giving up on the BRU fiasco

$240 - Britax Boulevard during a sale

$150 - Britax Roundabout during a sale. Big mistake, DD outgrew this RFing at 19 months (only four months after we had bought it). It is boxed up in my garage waiting for me to put it on Craigslist.

$97 - Evenflo Triumph Advance on clearance at Target. Great second seat for DH's car now that DD has outgrown the Roundabout.

Grand total: $587 for one almost two-year-old. Yikes! And we're not done yet...


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Evenflo bucket stroller combo used for 7 months $100
Evenflo Triumph used RF 7mo-18mo, FF 18mo-30mo $150
Britax Regent 30mo+ $189 (great sale!)
Britax Regent for Grandma's car $189

Total: $628 for one child, almost three


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Not sure on Prices but...
Evenflo Discovery
Costco AO
Britax Marathon
Britax Roundabout
Britax Companion
Britax Parkway (steep discount)
I have plans for a Nautilus when my toddler outgrows the roundabout. Thats for three kids.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

Evil Eddie Bauer 3 in 1 $0 it was a gift (I HATE this seat!)

Marathon $280

2nd Marathon replace crashed seat $0 (insurance paid $280)
borrowed snug ride for child 2 $55 (to replace the base that was starting to stick funny with the car seat when we returned it. It works perfectly with the new base.)

Frontier $280

(yep, I'm in Canada... our carseats cost more here)

so personally we've paid $560 which will do us until DD 2 outgrows the Marathon or DD1 outgrows the frontier (but we're a long way from either of those situations right now)

As for actual value of the seats we've used somewhere around $1200. Which isn't bad for 2 kids really. We just screwed up with that very first seat.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I've had:

Evenflo Embrace - 0$ as it was a shower gift (I _*hated*_ this seat)

Eddie Bauer 3-in-1 - 0$ as it was a Christmas gift for my dd (this seat is ok except for such low weight/height limits, but since my dd still fits rf in it, I'm going to wait on purchasing a new seat)


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

$159 Britax Companion
$324 Britax Boulevard
$209 Birtax Regent
$692 total

We are in the market for either a frontier or another Boulevard for DH's car.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:

I think that is the Freakomonics theory behind car seats - tons of money into the carseat industry without a realizable tangible benefit (very few crashes). Obviously, I don't buy into the theory - but I think that is the basis for the 'economics' of car seats.
Carseats don't have to be expensive though. Look at all the seats I've owned vs how much I've paid for them and we're about to have our 4th baby. I'm sure that's the theory behind it, but I would spend all the $ in the world to make sure my kids lived through any crash we were in and so far it's been 2 and the kids were fine.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

cost so far is $750 my dd
evenflo something infant seat $100 (birth-13m)
Cosco Summit High-back Booster Seat $200 sold for $40 (13m-5)
Radian Premier $300 (5-still using at 6)

my ds
same seat as dd $0 then gave away (birth-5m)
Evenflo Triumph $150 (5m-still using 23m)

future to buy costs $540
for dd
Belt Positioning Folding Booster Car Seat $120
for ds
Radian Premier soemtime in the future $300
Belt Positioning Folding Booster Car Seat $120


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, I've never thought about it.

In July 2004 we ordered a horrible travel system (Graco) from Amazon.com. It cost around $180. We got an extra car seat base for $40 at Babies R us.

We hated the baby bucket that it came with and the stroller was heavy and took up my entire trunk. DD1 outgrew it heightwise by four months.

Next was an Evenflo covertible carseat that MIL got us. We paid $0. It really sucks. The adjustments are hard to do and its just a piece of crap seat.

I hated that seat so much that I went to Babies R Us to find something different. I went on a slow day and spent about an hour going over the various feature of the different carseat. We ended up picking another Evenflo that had a bunch more safety features than the other Evenflo that we had. It was much easier to adjust and we still use it to this day for dd2. It has been recalled, but when we looked up why it was because it has styrofoam buffers to keep the baby safe. Some toddler have managed to reach into their carseat and pull pieces of the styrofoam off and eat it. They have a retrofit kit to fix this, but our children have never eaten their carseats so I don't think it'll be a problem. Also, its very heavy and hard to move around. It stays in the van. It cost $180.

Dd1 now has a booster seat that we spent $50 on. Its a cosco model and it works well. My dad gave dd the same model one for her birthday and we have one in the car and the other in the van.

I guess our total would be
Graco travel system $180
Graco Extra carseat base $40
Evenflo crappy carseat $0
Evenflo bulky, heavy carseat $180
Cosco booster $50
Total= $450


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:

Dd1 now has a booster seat that we spent $50 on.
At barely 4yo, your dd is much safer in a 5pt harness carseat. Most 4yos aren't mature enough to use a booster full time and the longer you give their skeleton time to harden, the better it is.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

DD is almost 8, and we've spent about $670 on carseats.

Here's the breakdown:
1) Graco infant seat -- $100
2) Roundabout -- $200
3) Marathon -- $250
4) Britax booster (can't remember model name) -- $100
5) Graco lowback booster -- $20 (This is for friends or for tossing into MIL's car.)


----------



## Michelle Renee (Dec 31, 2005)

This is -uhm embarrassing.

We have 2 kids - a baby and a toddler. Our kids spend at least 1 day a week/overnight with DH parents and my toddler goes on outings with my mom frequently. We also have a nanny who takes the kids out to gymboree/library/park/appointments.

Lets see:

220.00 Britax Roundabout - bought before DD 4/06 was born - she flopped around in it at birth and wasnt safe in it and then I had no idea Id do extended rearfacing - she seemed squished in it quickly. This is currently in our garage.

200.00 Britax companion -

300.00 Decathalon for Grandma's car

300.00 for Decathalon for other grandma's car

220.00 Radian 80 (DD currently in)

140.00 Fisher Price Safe Voyage for Nanny

100.00 Second Britax companion Used - for Nanny

160.00 Radian 65 for grandma's car for toddler.

****************
I refuse to total it.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I can't begin to remember all of that info.

I'd put our total with three kids at about $2,000 or so though. Just by a very fast rough estimation in my head.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

1 bucket-gift
2 sceneras- 80 (on for dd one for a friend)
1 boulevard- 300
1 naitulis- 150 (for my niece)

so for dd- 340
for other kids-190
total-530 not bad....


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

That's funny... I was laying in bed last night thinking about this. Sometimes we leave our car unlocked and I get worried about it so I have to get up and check because I don't want anyone to steal our carseats...









But my worry isn't undue b/c they are the most valuable thing in our car besides the car itself.

We've spent nearly $900 between 3 different seats.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Wow, it looks like I have got off lightly

We've bought 2 seats. 1 convertible when DD was born and a combination seat and booster when she was 2 and DS was born.

They are both still in their seats at 4 and 2, hopefully DD seat will turn out to be a good booster, and obviously we will need something else for DS at some point.

We don't have anyone who regularly drives our children round so we haven't needed extra seats for that.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

MA (2005) $250 (was crashed and replaced by a BV, which cost us $50 OOP).
(in dads car now)

BV $250 on sale, in my car now

BV $222 on sale, in our 2nd car

2 true fits..on sale $120 each...sold one

thats for the almost 3 year old...so total approximately $850 but thats *for 3 cars.* he's still RF'ing in each car but will get at least another year out of each seat im sure.

for new baby:

BV $222 (which was in a crash and just replaced by insurance co.). the box is in my hallway right now.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Ds#1:

Evenflo infant seat given to us by a friend $0
Old Evenflo Triumph given to us by my Dad $0
Britax Marathon on sale that we bought when ds was outgrowing Evenflo Rfing by height before a year, $209
Cosco Scenera for MILs car $35 on sale
Safety First Biltmore (Apex) for MIL's car when he outgrew the scenera $89
SKRadian 65 for when we passed the MA down to ds#2 $199
Graco Nautilus for Dh's car $117 on sale with a coupon

Total = $649

Ds#2

Borrowed my sister's snugride $0
All other seats handed down from ds#1 since we "upgraded" him

So we spent no money officially on ds#2.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

$100.

We bought the infant seat as part of a travel system with stroller, and then DD moved to a Marathon which was a gift that she still uses at nearly 4. If we had bought the Marathon, it would have cost us over $350.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

So far about $150. Our infant seat was a shower gift, thankfully since DD outgrew it at 3months. Now she's in a TrueFit, which cost us $150 and will hopefully last a good long time. She's tall so my first criteria was the tallest seat I could find!!


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Graco Snugride - $100 (part of travel system that was $240)
Graco ComfortSport (ugh) - $100
Britax Boulevard - $280
SunshineKids Radian80 - $250
Safety 1st Uptown - $70

That's $800 total... and I'm strongly considering selling several seats to fund those new True-Fits with anti-rebound bars once they are out


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

honestly I can't remember all the cost but.
Gracco suggle ride used as an infant till maybe 4-5 months?? It was part of a travel system and I want to say around $200 for the whole thing. Loved it no regrets in the purchase.

Even flow trumpth can't remember the cost loved the overall fit but soon the straps became a major pain and DD out grew the height in record time...

gracco century around $40 (no longer made) we actually had this at the same time as the Even flow and while a super simple model we loved it and it had very high reviews she soon outgrew it height wise

Sunshine radian ($100 even) purchased a bit before DD 2nd birthday and around the time they first came into the market choosen over the marathon because it fir my car better. We absoultly love it we still use it today. The price was awsome (that low because of discounts and mail in rebates)

Gracco turbo booster bought as a back up for DH car and to give to frinds ect who might be taking her in ther car. Bought when DD turned 5 no complaints..

If or when I do this again I plan to do an actual infant "bucket" I grow them tiny and frankly prefer the smaller ones and then to something like the Sunshine and something that will harness till at least 65lbs and decent height growth.

Deanna


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Graco snugride 2004 $130, used for DD then DS in 2006
Eddie Bauer 3 in 1 2005 $120 for DD, now sitting unused
2nd Eddie Bauer 3 in1 2006 $120 for nanny's car for DD, now in our old car which the kids generally don't go in
Radian 65 2007 $200 for DD in our new car
2nd Radian 65 2007 $200 for DS in our new car

Total $730, and hopefully the Radians will last them for quite a while, as they are both really petite for their age.


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

So far...

Peg Perego Primmo Viaggio infant seat ~ $150
Britax Marathon (gift) ~ $250
Britax Roundabout ~ $180
2 Graco Nautilus ~ $300

so about $880 for 2 kids. I expect to spend another $300 for Nautiluses for DS2 when the Britax expire in 2010 (they're good for 6 years right? Need to check if it's 5 years, in which case they expire in 2009).


----------



## morganeldi (Nov 9, 2007)

graco snugride - cost $100 but I received it for my shower so my total was 0
Britax Marathon - $280
Cosco Scenera - $40
Graco Nautilus - cost $145 but I had a $100 gift cert to amazon.com so I used that and spent $45 (free shipping)

so what I actually spent = $365

what they actually all cost = $565

for next baby (hoping to TTC in January) I'm pretty much all set although considering the safeseat instead of the snugride. And I may need one more seat for my ds when he outgrows his marathon for one car. And then we'll see if the marathon and nautilus are getting close to their expiration dates.....lol


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

I think I must have good friends or something because thus far I've spent $230 total since my oldest's bucket (used for two months before we went convertible due to reflux) was a hand me down from SIL and he's now in a Blvd., and baby sister already has my BFF's bucket, which I am hoping to use until she outgrows it and then replace it witha convertible. That's 29 months of carseats for $230, so less than $8 a month.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

snugride - mil bought us - $0
DS's blvd - $300
DD's blvd - $240
2 scenera's for DH's car - $90

So $630 right now.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

$50 for Evenflo infant carrier plus $20 for extra base
$75 for Graco Ultra Cargo
$40 for Graco Turbobooster

so $165 total BUT, we have a REALLY nice grandma who bought a $300 Marathon for DS when he turned 1, and a $270 Decathlon for DD when she turned 1. So now the DS uses the Turbobooster (he JUST outgrew his Marathon at 5.5), and DD her Decathlon (she will probably fit in it till she is 7!).


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

snugride - shower gift (used for DD1 and DS)
evenflo triumph - $120-ish (used for DD1 and DS)
evenflo chase - $90-ish (used for DD1 and DS for periods of time)
Radian 65 x 2 - $375 (got one on sale)
a graco combo seat (can't remember now which one) handed down from a good friend to use as a spare
safeseat - hand-me-down from very good friend after 1 yr of use
turbo booster for DD1 when she outgrows the Radian (or DD2 outgrows the safeseat, whichever happens first) - $40 (sale)
will eventually need one more booster for DS - $40-$50
possibly one for DD2 depending on the shape of DD1's booster (and expiration date) - $40-$50

so that's $675-$725 that will bring 3 kids birth to booster (of course two i didn't pay for, though i probably would've skipped infant seats if i hadn't gotten them free).

if i had to do it over again, still receiving the buckets and the graco combo seat for free, i'd have skipped the Triumph and the Chase and gotten DD1 the Radian 65 when she graduated from the snugride, and then bought one for DS when he graduated from the snugride. doing it that way (again with the buckets and graco combo seat as gifts/hand-me-downs) I would've been able to go birth-booster for all three (with no sales) for $500-$550


----------

